

Remembering DEC: Memoir from Co-Founder Harlan Anderson Due Out in November - edw519
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/innoeco/2009/10/remembering_dec_memoir_from_co.html

======
e1ven
It looks like an interesting book, but it's not available on Amazon, even for
pre-order. Interestingly, Amazon seems to recognize the title, as it auto-
corrects searches, but it doesn't list it.

~~~
monocasa
Hopefully it's simply to obscure to get any kind of pre-order status.

